# Queen's Nurse



## My Freemasonry (Mar 9, 2013)

​When Queen Elizabeth II left the hospital this week, she was escorted by a helpful nurse who had an interesting belt buckle on. Is she a female Mason?

UPDATE: According to a post this morning by Arturo DeHoyos in the Oklahoma Scottish Rite group, that buckle is presented to nurses as they graduate from nurses' training at the Royal Masonic Hospital in London.  Thanks to Bill Hosler.

More...


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 9, 2013)

The Queen appears to be in this game for the long haul!  

She may outlast Victoria.

God Bless the Queen!


----------



## Traveling Man (Mar 9, 2013)

A hat tip to "The Minister" I know for a fact, he's right!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 10, 2013)

Traveling Man said:


> A hat tip to "The Minister" I know for a fact, he's right!



Ta, laddie.


----------

